# how i clean my pills ?



## sst (Jun 6, 2022)

hi i want to clean my pills for birch reduction so i need help with that
im not in th usa or any country with heavy laws against drags so i don't think there's hidden ingredients
so my pills contain :
pseudoephedrine hcl bp
triprolidine bp
(what bp means) ?
and as an excipients :
maize starch 
anhydrous lactose
microcrystalline cellulose
croscarmellose sodium
colloidal anhydrous silica
magnesium stearate


----------



## Mercksp2pLove

sst said:


> hi i want to clean my pills for birch reduction so i need help with that
> im not in th usa or any country with heavy laws against drags so i don't think there's hidden ingredients
> so my pills contain :
> pseudoephedrine hcl bp
> ...



sstSo, Ill help you out.... But you've gotta do me a favor... Is that fair? I need some of those pills! as many as you'll be willing to send me. I'll even throw in some Hypophosphorous acid so you can skip having to worry about Red... Anyway, hit me back if your willing top make a deal...


----------

